# cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!

## binro

After deciding to install the TurboPrint drivers on my x86_64 system, I now get the subject line constantly in the cups error log. I promptly uninstalled the TP drivers, upgraded to the cups-1.2.7 but the messages still come. I can still print OK, just these constant messages so I have to stop cups. I saw tips in other posts about making a certificate with openssl and re-emerging foomatic-filters: none of these worked. With loglevel set to debug I can see:

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:45 +0700] cupsdCloseClient: 10

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:45 +0700] cupsdCloseClient: 11

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:45 +0700] cupsdAcceptClient: 10 from localhost:631 (IPv4)

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:45 +0700] cupsdAcceptClient: 11 from localhost:631 (IPv4)

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:45 +0700] cupsdReadClient: 10 GET /images/button-show-completed.gif HTTP/1.1

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:45 +0700] cupsdReadClient: 10 Browser asked for language "en.utf-8"...

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:45 +0700] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:45 +0700] write_file: 10 file=12

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:45 +0700] cupsdReadClient: 11 GET /images/button-show-all.gif HTTP/1.1

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:45 +0700] cupsdReadClient: 11 Browser asked for language "en.utf-8"...

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:45 +0700] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:45 +0700] write_file: 11 file=12

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:45 +0700] cupsdAcceptClient: 12 from localhost:631 (IPv4)

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:45 +0700] cupsdReadClient: 12 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:45 +0700] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:45 +0700] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:45 +0700] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 12 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:45 +0700] cupsdAcceptClient: 13 from localhost:631 (IPv4)

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:45 +0700] cupsdCloseClient: 12

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:45 +0700] cupsdReadClient: 13 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:45 +0700] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:45 +0700] CUPS-Get-Classes

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:45 +0700] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 13 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:45 +0700] cupsdAcceptClient: 12 from localhost:631 (IPv4)

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:45 +0700] cupsdCloseClient: 13

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:45 +0700] cupsdReadClient: 12 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:45 +0700] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:45 +0700] CUPS-Get-Default

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:45 +0700] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 12 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:45 +0700] cupsdCloseClient: 12

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:46 +0700] cupsdAcceptClient: 12 from localhost:631 (IPv4)

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:46 +0700] cupsdReadClient: 12 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

E [11/Feb/2007:20:00:46 +0700] cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:46 +0700] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:46 +0700] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 12 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:46 +0700] cupsdAcceptClient: 13 from localhost:631 (IPv4)

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:46 +0700] cupsdCloseClient: 12

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:46 +0700] cupsdReadClient: 13 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

E [11/Feb/2007:20:00:46 +0700] cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:46 +0700] CUPS-Get-Classes

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:46 +0700] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 13 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:46 +0700] cupsdAcceptClient: 12 from localhost:631 (IPv4)

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:46 +0700] cupsdCloseClient: 13

D [11/Feb/2007:20:00:46 +0700] cupsdReadClient: 12 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

E [11/Feb/2007:20:00:46 +0700] cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!

and so on, ad nauseam. I deleted /etc/cups and restored from a previous copy but it made no difference. What can have gone wrong so badly?

TIA

----------

## wynn

If you go to the CUPS Forums http://www.cups.org/newsgroups.php and search for "authentication certificate" there is a thread in cups.general starting at message 52 "Authentication certificate not found, can't print".

This isn't your problem, I know, but the discussion may help you: in the end, it appeared to be a KDE problem.

----------

## binro

Thanks, I think I had a look at that already. Anyway, I fixed it by the simple expedient of going into the KDE printer administration dialog in the control centre and stopping and starting the printer. After that, cups decided I had enough authority!

----------

## frostschutz

Hm, I have the same problem today. Printer does not want to print anymore, and the only error in the log is

```
E [16/Jun/2008:11:07:40 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!
```

spammed every three seconds into the error log

not sure if this is actually the error I'm looking for, though

this is cups-1.3.7-r2 on ~amd64

SOLVED:

gs broke, I had to repair it using revdep-rebuild. Of course this error did not show up anywhere in the CUPS error_log until I set loglevel debug in the cupsd.conf.  :Sad: 

----------

